# PC Spiele 2017: Release-Liste mit Terminen der PC Games



## MaxFalkenstern (6. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Spiele 2017: Release-Liste mit Terminen der PC Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Spiele 2017: Release-Liste mit Terminen der PC Games


----------



## RatThing (6. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie fehlt mir da Sudden Strike 4, das ja auch im nächsten Jahr erscheint. Nicht wichtig genug? Ich habe zumindest den ersten Teil sehr geliebt. Dachte der wäre generell sehr beliebt gewesen.


----------



## bltpgermany (10. Januar 2017)

Ist ja super, dass ihr so eine Liste führt. Aber dann muss sie auch irgendein armer Praktikant pflegen.  Mass Effect release steht noch nicht drin, und Scalebound ist ja wie berichtet auch abgesagt. ^^


----------



## TheSinner (4. Februar 2017)

WWE 2k17 fehlt übrigens auch noch, lohnt sich aber auch kaum noch aufzunehmen da der Release bereits in 3 Tagen, also am 07.02.17, sein wird.


----------



## Slystaler (6. März 2017)

Ich glaube das heißt Nier: Automata und nicht "Atomata".


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. März 2017)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Ist ja super, dass ihr so eine Liste führt. Aber dann muss sie auch irgendein armer Praktikant pflegen.  Mass Effect release steht noch nicht drin, und Scalebound ist ja wie berichtet auch abgesagt. ^^



Ist wirklich ungepflegt, Thimbleweed Park hat auch einen Releasetermin.


----------



## Bertie17 (6. März 2017)

Kleine Anregung: Vielleicht könnte man noch einbauen, dass man die Sortierungsart auswählen kann. Also dass ich quasi auf "Genre" klicken kann und dann nach Genre sortiert ist. Dann könnte ich z.B. nachschauen, was in diesem Jahr alles für Strategiespiele geplant sind, ohne jeden Titel einzeln durchgehen zu müssen


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

Die Liste hat doch schon seit Monaten keiner mehr bearbeitet. Dead horse beating (leider).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Liste hat doch schon seit Monaten keiner mehr bearbeitet. Dead horse beating (leider).



Die Liste wurde heute (!) zuletzt bearbeitet.
Wir sind aber keine Maschinen, die 1. immer alles sofort auf dem Schirm haben und 2. das dann auch umgehend hier einarbeiten, weil 3. auch nicht immer die Zeit ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde heute (!) zuletzt bearbeitet.
> Wir sind aber keine Maschinen, die 1. immer alles sofort auf dem Schirm haben und 2. das dann auch umgehend hier einarbeiten, weil 3. auch nicht immer die Zeit ist.


Naja, seit wann ist z.B. der Releasetermin von Torment: Tides of Numenera bekannt (Antwort: 14.12.2016)? Da steht immer noch "1. Quartal 2017" drin in eurer Liste. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass die Liste nicht täglich überarbeitet wird, aber wenn sowas mehr als zwei Monate lang nicht korrigiert bzw. überarbeitet wird, dann kommt mir das doch reichlich "unaktuell" und letztlich unbrauchbar vor...


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. März 2017)

Wir arbeiten aktuell an einer Lösung, um diese Liste einfacher zu aktualisieren. Aktuell ist das eine ziemlich nervige Kleinarbeit. Habe jetzt aber soweit bekannt alle Termine nachgetragen - bei weiteren Fehlern einfach hier melden.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

Expeditions: Viking, 27.04.2017

(Auf eine Vorschau warte ich immer noch, aber das Spiel fliegt ja scheinbar komplett unter eurem Radar. Schade.)


Pillars of Eternity 2, Q1 2018

Edit: Btw. ein Blick auf eure eigene  Indie-Vorschau für die kommende Zeit dürfte auch nicht schaden, da sind noch einige Titel dabei, die hier in der Liste nicht auftauchen...


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (30. Mai 2017)

Teso Morrowind fehlt noch im Juni.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2017)

Ich bin zwar von Haus aus auch ein unverbesserlicher Optimist. Aber Star Citizen auf 2017 terminiert ?   Ich bezweifle mittlerweile sogar daß 3.0 noch im Herbst 2017 erscheint. Ich rechne mit 3.0 mittlerweile frühestens im Oktober/November 2017.  Mit dem Endprodukt frühestens 2019.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2017)

a way out erscheint natürlich auch für ps4.


----------



## moeykaner (21. Dezember 2017)

Wild West Online wurde auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (2. Januar 2018)

Mount and Blade 2 Bannerlord scheint zu fehlen.
Leider gehört es zu ohne Termin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2018)

Eine sehr schöne Übersicht. Hab ich mir gleich mal als Lesezeichen gespeichert.


----------



## TheSailer (19. Januar 2018)

Danke für das Update. Ihr könntet noch „Phantom Doctrine“ für
Irgendwann. 2018 mit aufnehmen. Das könnte sehr gut werden!


----------



## Paddi1232 (4. Februar 2018)

Fehlt Biomutant in der Liste? Oder sind wir inzwischen bei "geht sich 2018 doch nicht mehr aus"?


----------



## stevem (6. Februar 2018)

Auf der Liste fehlen noch Warhammer: Vermintide 2 und Battlefleet Gothic: Armada 2


----------



## Sayajin3 (12. Februar 2018)

Monster Hunter World ist für PC doch erst im Herbst...


----------



## OinkMoo (22. April 2018)

Schade, Anno erst so spät, da muss ich noch warten. Werde bis dahin die alten Titel weiterspielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. April 2018)

meine nächsten Spiele kommen erst im Juni, dafür gleich 2. 

The Crew 2
Jurassic World: Evolution


----------



## DaEgo (31. August 2018)

Ich sehe nirgends X4 ? Soll 4tes Quartal 2018 erscheinen


----------



## AnnoDomini (3. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Übersicht. Hab ich mir gleich mal als Lesezeichen gespeichert.



Ha, geht mir genauso  Auch wenn sie nicht komplett sein sollte, ich finde die Liste sehr gut und sehr übersichtlich, so will ich das haben!



smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Teso Morrowind fehlt noch im Juni.



Teso Morrowind ist doch schon ewig draußen. Mittlerweile sind wir schon bei Teso bei Summerset!




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde heute (!) zuletzt bearbeitet.
> Wir sind aber keine Maschinen, die 1. immer alles sofort auf dem Schirm haben und 2. das dann auch umgehend hier einarbeiten, weil 3. auch nicht immer die Zeit ist.



Muss denn das Ziel der Liste sein, alles zu erfassen? Ansonsten ist der Grundstein ja gelegt!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Muss denn das Ziel der Liste sein, alles zu erfassen?



Das wichtigste.
Alles, ist bei der Masse an Spielen, die allein bei Steam jedes Jahr erscheinen, gar nicht machbar.


----------



## AnnoDomini (3. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wichtigste.
> Alles, ist bei der Masse an Spielen, die allein bei Steam jedes Jahr erscheinen, gar nicht machbar.



Das würde mir definitiv auch reichen - auch weil ich ohnehin keine Zeit für alles habe  Die Top 30 und vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Geheimtipp unter den Indies, das wäre für mich persönlich zufriedenstellend. Sonst wird so eine Liste auch schnell unübersichtlich und sie wird nicht mehr angerührt. Dann hat man sich die Mühe umsonst gemacht.

Am meisten gespannt bin ich auf Anno 1800 und auf das neue Siedler


----------



## oldmichl (8. Januar 2019)

Dying Light 2 und Doom Ethernal kommen aber schon noch 2019, oder?
Biomutant ist glaub ich auf Ende ´19 verschoben worden...
Cyberpunk 2077 hat in meinen Augen immer noch eine Chance in das aktuelle Jahr reinzurutschen, aber ok, die Liste soll ja nicht spekulativ werden.
Dead Island 2 wirds wohl nicht mehr schaffen, nach nochmaligen Studiowechsel, oder?
Hat jemand was von meinem sehnsüchtig erwarteten Hellraid, das evtl. noch dieses Jahrhundert erscheinen könnte gehört?


----------



## kolboom (13. Januar 2019)

Wo bleibt denn mal endlich das neue Aquanox ? Ist das schon abandonware ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Januar 2019)

kolboom schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn mal endlich das neue Aquanox ? Ist das schon abandonware ?



Du meinst Vaporware 
Und ja, ich frage mich auch langsam, wo das bleibt. Zumal man seit Monaten nichts mehr davon gehört hat. Hatte sich damals auf der E3 ... 2017 (?) eigentlich schon ganz gut gespielt.


----------



## OField (14. Januar 2019)

Wird die Liste eigentlich noch gepflegt? Da fehlen einige Titel, die interessant sind, wie outer worlds oder phoenix point.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du meinst Vaporware
> Und ja, ich frage mich auch langsam, wo das bleibt. Zumal man seit Monaten nichts mehr davon gehört hat. Hatte sich damals auf der E3 ... 2017 (?) eigentlich schon ganz gut gespielt.


Ach - naja. Als Nicht-Kickstarter hat man tatsächlich nicht viel davon gehört. Kickstarter ab einem bestimmten Status waren Mitte November wieder in einer Close Alpha-Phase und konnten die ersten Stunden der Kampagne spielen. Aber seitdem ist es erst mal wieder still, das stimmt.


----------



## TheSinner (23. März 2019)

Tot. Toter. Diese Liste.


----------



## Xivanon (5. April 2019)

Ein neuer Thread wäre hilfreich, um nicht von drei Jahre alten Kommentaren verwirrt zu werden.


----------



## flloyd (12. März 2020)

"Wasteland 3	Strategie	19. März 2020"

Sicher? Im Artikel selbst steht 19.05.2020


----------



## BEAST112 (13. April 2020)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Tot. Toter. Diese Liste.



Leute überarbeitet die Liste!


----------



## FalloutEffect (11. Juli 2020)

was ist das für eine Liste in der nicht mal Beyond A Steel Sky vorkommt?


----------



## connermc (15. August 2020)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> was ist das für eine Liste in der nicht mal Beyond A Steel Sky vorkommt?



Da fehlt so einiges


----------



## Wolft1 (27. August 2020)

WOW Shadowlands Release:

https://worldofwarcraft.com/de-de/news/23507729/reist-am-27-oktober-in-die-schattenlande


----------



## Austrogamer (7. Oktober 2020)

Von dieser Liste setze ich große Hoffnungen in das XIII Remake (10.11.).


----------



## Ironhide84 (5. Januar 2021)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time Remake  
Genre: Action
Release: 21.01.2021

und dann hätten wir noch folgendes....

Prince of Persia (ohne Doppelpunkt) The Sands of Time Remake
Genre: Action-Adventure
Release: 18.03.2021

Was ist denn hier passiert?? XD XD


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (9. Januar 2021)

Star Citizen	Weltraum-Action	2021+

xD


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2021)

Enlisted. Ein neuer F2P-MP-Shooter aus dem Hause Gajin. Quasi das Warthunder für die Infantrie. Aktuell läuft die CB an der man teilnehmen kann wenn man 1 Paket kauft. Aktuell gibt es noch 2 Nationen (Rußland und Deutschland). Weitere sollen (wie bei Warthunder) folgen. Releasedatum ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt, könnte aber durchaus 2021 erfolgen.
Anspruchsvoll. Soldatenmanagement und Levelung gibt es. Waffen und Truppenfreischaltung genauso. Erste Maps sowieso. Ist wie WT ein Spiel was man leicht verstehen aber nicht so leicht meistern kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2021)

Die nächsten Spiele, die mich von der Liste interessieren: Nier Replicant, Resident Evil 8, Mass Effect Legendary Edition und We are Football.

Ansonsten mal schauen, wie Total War: Rome Remastered und die PC Umsetzung von Days Gone werden wird.


----------



## MichaelG (26. April 2021)

Enlisted wird leider durch die Spieler mal wieder mit ihrem idiotischen Kiddie-Gameplay zerstört. Kaum ist das Spiele in der Open Beta ist das Spielgefühl komplett anders geworden durch die haufenweise hinzugekommenen Idioten. Herumhampeln, Messerattacken statt wirklich strategischer und realistischer Vorgehensweise.

Schade daß Kiddies viele Spiele so quasi vergiften.  Das merkt man auch an Warthunder. Kaum läuft ein Event kommen die Idioten angekrochen. Zu doof geradeaus zu pissen, Gameplay 0 aber eigene Teammember wegrammen wie die bekloppten und Kills abstauben statt mal zu supporten/Teamplay zu machen.


----------



## Superkuh (7. Januar 2022)

> PC Spiele 2022 mit Elden Rind und Dying Light 2 im Februar​



Yeah, Elden Rind erscheint bald. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es viel mehr Spiele mit Kühen geben  Der bisher beste Freud'sche Verschreiber des Jahres


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2022)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Yeah, Elden Rind erscheint bald.


Na endlich! Ich mach schmal mal die Pfanne heiß.


----------



## Gemar (7. Januar 2022)

Star Citizen - 2022+

xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD

Wie wäre es mit 2030+?


----------



## Gemar (7. Januar 2022)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele Spiele davon noch verschoben werden.
Und was z.B. Starfield betrifft, das wird eh erst 2023 spielbar werden, aber der Hype wird ziehen und die Leute werden die "Beta"-Version kaufen, ganz sicher.


----------



## matrixfehler (13. November 2022)

Möchte eigentlich irgendwer von den Redakteuren mal diese List auf den neuesten Stand bringen?


----------

